# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Seta barbuda. O eso creo.

## NoRegistrado

El Sábado, en La Vera, cerca de unas casas y cerca de la mía, me quedé impresionado por éstas setas, para mí bellas. Grandes, salen y al llegar a la máxima altura, unos 30 cm. se descuelga la copa quedando como en la foto. Se descompone rápido.



He buscado y no sé si será una seta barbuda (Coprinus comatus). Al menos se parece.
Parece que es comestible y deliciosa, pero nunca como una seta de la que no estoy plenamente seguro.

Seguro. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (27-nov-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

Sip, Coprinus Comatus, en la zona de Entrepeñas salen muchas. Exquisitas, pero no en ese estado, cuando no se han empezad a abrir y no han empezado a soltar tinta, además hay que cocinarlas muy poco despues de cortarlas porque si no se ponen negras. Las cocino con mantequilla y un pelín de picante, un manjar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jo, lo que me he perdido, porque son de buen tamaño y creciendo sin abrir había muchas. pero nadie las ha cogido. Salieron en una zona removida, en un relleno de tierra.

El año que viene estaré atento. Gracias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

